# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Trasvase Nogalte Almanzora

## perdiguera

Acabo de leer esta información que figura en la página oficial de la CHS:




> _Actuaciones de la segunda fase del Plan de defensa contra avenidas, también programadas en el 1er Horizonte: Presa de Rambla Salada; Presa puerto del Garruchal; Presas de Moratalla y la Risca; Presas de la Rambla Torregorda, Seca-Salada y encauzamiento de Abanilla; Colector de las ramblas de San Cayetano, Amorós y Hondo hasta la laguna del Hondo (Crevillente); Desagüe de las avenidas de la rambla de Nogalte a la cuenca de Almanzora; Defensas del azarbe Mayor de Hurchillo; Presas de la rambla Puerto Cadena, Tabala y Arroyo Grande; Encauzamiento del inicio del Reguerón; Recrecimiento de la presa de Valdeinfierno_


Y mi pregunta es si lo que pongo en negrita está construido o no. ¿Alguien lo sabe?

----------


## ladesadeso

La explicación es muy sencilla, la Rambla de Nogalte desemboca de forma natural en el río Almanzora, eso sí, muy cerca de su desembocadura.

La cuestión es que como la Junta de Andalucía estaba empeñada en hacerse con la gestión de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Sur, pues por tal de no meterse en líos con Murcia se traspasó la gestión de la Rambla de Nogalte a la Cuenca del Segura, aunque esta rambla sea afluente de la cuenca del Almanzora.

Pues eso, cosas de la política. Un saludo.

PD: En realidad la Rambla de Nogalte tiene dos desembocaduras, ya que aguas abajo de Puerto Lumbreras su cauce desaparece en medio de la llanura cultivada, y cuando hay inundaciones una parte va para el río Guadalentín y otra hacia el Almanzora pasando por Pulpí. Al mismo río Guadalentín le pasa lo mismo, tiene un azud aguas abajo de Lorca que desvía parte del caudal en caso de avenidas, el cual se vierte hacia la rambla de Mazarrón, mientras el resto continua su curso hacia el río Segura. De hecho hay mapas antiguos que trazan el río Guadalentín directamente al mar por Mazarrón y no hacia el Segura.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por la respuesta. Desconocía lo de la doble desembocadura de la rambla de Nogalte, aunque conocía lo el Paretón en Totana.

----------

